# Corvette II, How much should I pay??



## Wayne Adam (May 18, 2012)

Hi People, I don't have a picture, but can you give me a general idea on how much I should spend
on a very clean mid '60's Corvette II?. 
Great paint & very nice chrome, ridable but needs new tires. It is all original & complete.............Thanks, Wayne


----------



## MagicRat (May 18, 2012)

Its only worth what you and the seller agree upon.


----------



## island schwinn (May 18, 2012)

for comparison,a real nice red 65 sold locally for 150 bucks.your area makes a difference also.condition of guard screen and paint,wheels,chrome,all make a difference.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 19, 2012)

*island schwinn*

The bike is in very clean shape with no pitting on chrome and the metallic gold ( I think it's called coppertone paint is excellent including on the chainguard.)
She is asking $250.00, but I can't go that high although it would still seem worth it. I'm going to try for $175.00 or $200.00
 Thanks for your input..........Wayne


----------



## jd56 (May 19, 2012)

These Schwinns seem to hold their value.
As always, make friends with the seller, speak on their own terms, in other words find a common subject that they feel you sincerely care about and win her over. This is a sure way to make a quick friend, learned that in a Dale Carnigie course. 

Start low, point out the issues that will detract from the value, mention the hassel to find those "hard to find" parts if there are some needed.
Heck you know how to do it....Good luck with the negotiation.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 19, 2012)

*JD...*

Hi John,
   Thanks, I really have to try to control my buying, but this one is nice. It will go well next to the near mint '67 Panther I just bought.
 I will post pictures soon.
    Did you see the 1940 DX I just bought?.......................Wayne


----------



## jd56 (May 19, 2012)

Did you post pics of the DX?
I must have missed the post...I'll look.
I am at my sons college commencement...so proud right now!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenephantom (May 19, 2012)

The Coppertone is a neat color for these, not terribly rare, but very kool nonetheless.  Also: How many speeds?  These were available in 3, 2 or 1 speed versions.  Coaster probably least desirable.  Big money items are deluxe seat, bow pedals, light and teardrop rear reflector.  Any of these missing will lower value.

If the bike is really clean and all original and a 2 or 3 speed, then I'd say she's asking fair money for a local sale. Any less and it's a better deal.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 19, 2012)

*greenphantom*

Hi,
   Thanks for your opinion. The Corvette II that I am going to check out has the 3 speed, front rack, teardrop tail lens & deluxe seat, so I guess even the $250.00
she is asking is probably right on..........Thanks........Wayne


----------



## jpromo (May 19, 2012)

Yeah, her price is probably about right for a non-collector if it's as nice as it sounds. I sold a '58 on ebay for what I thought was crazy for the, just okay, condition it was in. I had a BIN for $200 and the bidding ran right on up to 250$ then he paid for expedited shipping :eek:
Especially if it's in nice condition, they're great bikes and the cool thing is that the Corvette II was only one year--1965. Last year of the Corvette.


----------



## how (May 20, 2012)

I paid 175 for this one with 3 speed and it had the added 4 jewel rack,,it is missing the correct shifter,,though I have one when I get around to putting it one,,the lense has the  S worn off. Has replacement tires. The 4 jewel rack made me not think twice about buying it. The copper color is probably more desirable than the red one.


----------



## Stingman (May 25, 2012)

200- 250 is a good price if it's a complete 3 speed. Items that would significantly lower the price would be, missing tear drop reflector, wrong seat, faulty 3 speed hub, missing front rack. The Corvette 11 was from 1965 which was the last year the Corvette was made. Also, pay attention to the script on the chainguard, frame and fork. Great bike to collect!


----------

